# Indy Fur Con 2012, August 10-12



## Liedt (May 11, 2012)

IndyFurCon is Indiana's first convention for fans of anthropomorphic creatures and art. iFC is to be held in the state capital, Indianapolis. Held in the late summer, it gives midwestern furries an event filled weekend to get together with friends and have fun in the middle of the 5 month period that separates Anthrocon and Midwest FurFest.


You can learn more about the Con, Register and Reserve hotel rooms via their website at: http://www.indyfurcon.com/

I'll be going and should hopefully be hosting the 2nd Annual Ungulates United panel. Still waiting for panel approval correspondence though. Still plenty of time for that though. 

Anypony else going?


----------



## Yevon (Jul 11, 2012)

I am trying to make plans to go, promises to be fun!!!


----------



## Arlo (Jul 16, 2012)

Planning on it!


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 21, 2012)

Planned, bought, done deal


----------

